# Unnecessary carnage



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Guess wrong in the Masters contest, get slammed by a mod. Much appreciated!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I didn't win either Dino.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I didn't even play!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice hit Dino! @Gummy Jones enjoy those bro!

There's those Quinteros again! Gotta make a move soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LOL, no safety net around here!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I took one look and knew where those came from as well.......Great Hit Dino...You Da Man!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I took one look and knew where those came from as well.......Great Hit Dino...You Da Man!!


Am I that predictable Dave?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Good grief! It's a war zone around here. Bombs going off every day. Nobody is safe. Maybe it's time to start practicing some safety drills.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Might be time for @curmudgeonista to cue up the duck and cover video again


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Ranger0282 said:
> 
> 
> > I took one look and knew where those came from as well.......Great Hit Dino...You Da Man!!
> ...


I'm not complaining


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Am I that predictable Dave?


Since you changed your middle name from UnderCrown to Quint, yes you are.

Nice pop, D.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Since you changed your middle name from UnderCrown to Quint, yes you are.
> 
> Nice pop, D.


I'm not proud. I'll push whoever cuts me in for a percentage..

Next month you might be callin me Dino- Ron Mexico... I CAN BE BOUGHT

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I'm not proud. I'll push whoever cuts me in for a percentage..
> 
> Next month you might be callin me Dino- Ron Mexico... I CAN BE BOUGHT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I heard @poppajon75 likes Ron mexicos.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> I heard @poppajon75 likes Ron mexicos.


He's more of a Dark Shark kinda guy..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I turn my back for one minute...
And for the record it's those cinnamon swisher sweets. Mmmm.... The flavor of cheap perfume and, atomic fireball candy.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Considering what I was thinking about sending if I lost, you're lucky you didn't win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Am I that predictable Dave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


lol maybe send it wrapped in pink ribbon next time to throw everyone off ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

JimOD said:


> Considering what I was thinking about sending if I lost, you're lucky you didn't win.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


mmmm
white owl grape


----------

